# اول صفحة متخصصة بهندسة و علم المواد ، نرجوا الدعم



## materialseng (9 يوليو 2012)

السلام عليكم
الى جميع المهندسين الاعزاء الرجاء التفضل بزيارة اول صفحة على الفيس بوك متخصصة بعلم و هندسة المواد نرجوا منكم الدعم بنشر الصفحة


----------

